# TV station guilty of attempting to hypnotize viewers



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Sounds like someone watched a little too much Halloween III 

http://www.abc.net.au/news/stories/2009/08/21/2663268.htm?section=justin


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Considering how slack-jawed most hard-core TV viewers become in front of the tube, I'm surprised more stations haven't been accused of this stunt


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I've never been hypnotized but I don't think it would be hard to hypnotize me. I zone out pretty easly.


----------

